# problème d'identification Skype



## Alex_M (10 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ouvre cette discussion dans l'espoir que vous puissiez m'aider à résoudre mon problème, qui n'a pas été remis au gout du jour depuis longtemps apparemment, 
comme dit dans l'intitulé, *je n'arrive tout simplement pas à me connecter à Skype...
Pourtant:*
- mon pseudo et mdp sont bons, je parviens même à me connecter depuis mon ipod touch
- je viens de réinstaller Skype suite à un crash de mon disque dur la semaine passée (il était cassé, on me l'a changer) l'ordi est clean de chez clean (je pense  )
maintenant, je m'y connais pas trop, mais mon coupe-feu autorise les connexions entrantes de Skype; dans les préférences de Skype, j'ai port de connexion entrante 57031... c'est bon m'sieur?

pour info, tous mes logiciels sont à jour (ils ont 1 semaine max  ), donc os 10.9.2 et skype 6.15

un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide
Alex

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------

re-bonjour,
je me permet de faire un double post (bouh) pour vous donner une information supplémentaire:
j'ai dû faire une partition bootcamp avec windows pour utiliser des programmes qui ne fonctionnent pas sur mac, et j'ai par curiosité installer la dessus skype, qui marche... je comprends pas du tout pourquoi...
j'avoue que je ne suis pas friand de windows (normal) et que si un programme tourne sur les deux os, j'hésite pas à l'installer sur mac 

merci d'avance


----------



## Mac2A (10 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir

as-tu installé l'application skype? parce que tu ne dis rien

sur OSX il faut cette application, ici:

SKYPE POUR MAC


----------



## Alex_M (10 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,
merci de vous penchez sur mon problème 
j'avoue que je n'avais pas précisé, mais ça me paraissait évident, je l'ai bien installée 

j'arrive sur la fenêtre bleue de Skype où je peux mettre mes identifiants, puis quand je fait entré, les petits ronds tournent et alors il me dit que "mes détails de connexion n'ont pas été reconnus, vérifiez pseudo et mdp puis réessayez"...


----------



## macrocosme (10 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

https://support.skype.com/fr/faq/FA109/je-n-arrive-pas-a-me-connecter-a-skype


----------



## Mac2A (11 Avril 2014)

Alex_M a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> merci de vous penchez sur mon problème
> j'avoue que je n'avais pas précisé, mais ça me paraissait évident, je l'ai bien installée
> 
> j'arrive sur la fenêtre bleue de Skype où je peux mettre mes identifiants, puis quand je fait entré, les petits ronds tournent et alors il me dit que "mes détails de connexion n'ont pas été reconnus, vérifiez pseudo et mdp puis réessayez"...



Sur la session invité, est-ce que ça marche? est-ce que ça marchait avant sur ta propre session?

Dans utilitaire de disque; vérifier les permissions puis réparer les permissions.

si toujours rien: Désinstalle l'application skype puis redémarre le mac et réinstalle l'application.


----------



## PAUL Jean François (11 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques jours, je cherche sur les forums Macam, Skipe... car j'ai un problème.
J'ai  acheté il y a quelques années une caméra TalkCam MESSENGER PRO, la  seule conseillée pour utilisation sur un Mac, avec un port USB.
Je ne  m'en suis pas servi, le G4 ne le permettant pas. Aujourd'hui j'ai un  autre matériel avec un système 10.7.5. et je veux installer Skipe. 
Qui  dit Port USB dit utilisation d'un pilote spécial Macam 0.9.2 dont j'ai  toujours le CD, mais celui-ci ne veut plus s'installer sur un Mac  récent. J'ai donc
installé celui que j'avais sur G4 et il fonctionne.  Connecté, il me renvoie l'image de la caméra sur l'écran. Mais l'image  est flou et pas belle, et presque
aucun réglage possible, (les autres  réglages demeurent gris). Le micro et le casque fonctionnent, après  essais sur Skipe test. J'ai installé Skipe version 6.15, qui semble  marcher, puisque m'étant connecté à un correspondant, j'ai pu découvrir  l'image de sa caméra, et très bonne image et son. Par contre, si je  reçois bien mon correspondant, celui-ci ne reçoit pas mon image, mais  par contre reçoit le son.
Il s'avère que la barre sous l'image  comporte 3 icones : le micro, le téléphone, le + (d'ajouter), et il me  manque semble-t-il la caméra.  Tout me laisse donc à penser que le  pilote est en cause, mais lequel installer ?
Qui peut me donner quelques renseignements précis ?
J'ai parcouru un forum « Forum WebCam Zicplay pour Mac OS X », mais rien d'intéressant pour moi.
Par  contre, il est question de « Bibliothèque/Application/components ». Est-ce la biblo Mac HD/blibliothèque. L'on explique par ailleurs que dans Macam il faut prendre « Component » pour le mettre dans component de bibliothèque. Mais là encore il y en a deux : un Flix Flx.component et un Flix Swf.component. Qu'en st-il exactement ?
Merci d'avance de vos conseils.
Chouvi


----------



## Alex_M (11 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,



Mac2A a dit:


> Sur la session invité, est-ce que ça marche? est-ce que ça marchait avant sur ta propre session?
> 
> Dans utilitaire de disque; vérifier les permissions puis réparer les permissions.
> 
> si toujours rien: Désinstalle l'application skype puis redémarre le mac et réinstalle l'application.



je n'ai pas essayé sur la session invité, mais ça marche sur la partition Boot Camp, et ça marchait avant que mon disque dur ne plante...
j'ai essayé une réparation des permissions mais sans résultats
et j'ai déjà essayer de desinstaller, redémarrer et réinstaller, aussi sans résultats...

je sais pas quoi faire


----------



## Mac2A (11 Avril 2014)

1- As-tu essayé sur le compte invité?

2- et ça ? Problème connexion SKYPE

3- As-tu essayé de te connecter avec un autre compte SKYPE? celui de ta copine ou d'un ami?

4- Si tu es connecté au compte d'une autre personne, sélectionne Fichier > Fermer la session dans la barre de menu.  Dans l'écran Bienvenue sur Skype, complète les champs Pseudo Skype et Mot de passe, puis clique sur Se connecter.

5- Assure-toi que ton coupe-feu et/ou routeur ne bloque pas Skype.

6- pour désinstaller SKYPE as-tu suivi ces étapes? 
Quitte Skype en sélectionnant Skype > Quitter Skype.
Ouvre ton dossier Applications et fais glisser ta copie de Skype vers la corbeille.
Appuye sur la touche Ctrl et cliquez sur l'icône de la corbeille, puis sélectionne Empty Trash (Vider la corbeille).
Redémarre votre ordinateur.
Réinstalle Skype là: SKYPE


----------



## Alex_M (12 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> 1- As-tu essayé sur le compte invité?
> 
> 2- et ça ? Problème connexion SKYPE
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

pour répondre de façon claire:
1- le compte invité ne fonctionne pas mieux...
2- déjà essayé mais sans résultats...
3 et 4- je n'ai pas encore su essayer, mais voir plus bas
5- je suis sur que le problème ne vient pas de là, voir plus loin
6- j'ai tout bien suivi sans résultats...

*Ce que je viens d'essayer:*
j'ai créer un nouvel identifiant avec une de mes autres adresses mail. C'est un compte microsoft (msn) et non un pseudo Skype, et là ça marche (ce qui me fait dire que les réglages du pare-feu et routeur sont bons)
donc, c'est à priori mon pseudo Skype ou mot de passe qui foire MAIS (j'insiste), il fonctionne parfaitement sur ma partition Boot Camp (Windows), sur mon ipod ainsi que sur la page Skype... c'est juste sur la partition mac, que ce soit sur le compte administrateur ou invité... à ne rien y comprendre...
avec mon nouveau compte, ça marche mais j'ai perdu tous mes contacts, que faire?
merci


----------



## Mac2A (13 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

donc si sur une autre session ça ne marche pas le problème est un peu plus complexe; as-tu réparer les autorisations avec "utilitaire de disque"

Vérifie ton compte là:

Finder/ aller+ALT/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Skype/ "ton pseudo"; tu dois avoir 13 dossiers;

Finder/ aller+ALT/Bibliothèque/Application Support/SkypeWebPlugin/version 2.9.13008.18866 à vérifier


Ton historique de discussion est là:
Finder/ aller+ALT/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.skype.skype.plist ; si tu veux garder tes discussions


----------

